# Platy with Mouth Fungus



## 100percentmaybe (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Size of tank? 20g Long

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 10
d. pH, KH and GH? pH 7.8, KH/GH don't know
e. Test kit? API Liquid

3. Temperature? 78

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 2 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
1 bristlenose ~1mo
4 albino cories ~1mo
1 betta ~1mo
2 mollies ~ 2wks
3 platy- 4 days
5 zebra danios - 4 days

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No extra tank

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Fake plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Couple of rocks and a small flowerpot

9. a. Filtration? Aquaclear ummm 50? 
b. Heater? Internal set to 78-80

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 12 hrs/day, flourescent 
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Not direct

11. a. Water change schedule? 2x/wk
b. Volume of water changed? 25%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? 
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? 1x/wk, 1/3 of tank

12. Foods? Flakes, shrimp pellets, algae pellets, and spinach
How often are they fed? 1-2x/day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? 1 fish with a white mouth
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used?


~~~~

So, I returned some nippy Serpae Tetras to the store on Saturday b/c they were terrorizing my other little guys in my tank (they set up a perimeter and wouldn't let anyone in the center of the tank!), and I came back with 3 sunset platy (1m 2f) and 5 zebra danios. 

I don't have a quarantine tank, so everyone went right into the tank after I acclimated them to the water. They were eating flakes and swimming around just fine until yesterday.

I noticed one of the platy had a white thing kind of in her mouth while she was trying to eat, looked it up, and it seems she has mouth fungus. She got super listless and was hanging out by the filter looking like she was having some trouble swimming. 

Read that it is very contagious, so I took her out and moved her to the only available thing I have, which is an old gallon bowl I used to use for a betta. Now she's just sitting at the bottom of it and I don't think she's going to make it until I get home from work today. 

I guess I have two questions: 
a) What should I pick up on the way home for treatment?
b) Do I need to treat the entire tank?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

treat the whole tank and get funges clear i think.


----------



## 100percentmaybe (Feb 15, 2011)

Will that kill the bacteria in my filter?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

umm idk srry


----------

